# 600 Grizzly no spark



## Tongass Grizzly

I have been handed a 98 Yamaha 600 Grizzly that has been stored since 2001... It has no spark, I've checked and replaced the coil, ckd the pickup coils, ckd the magneto, ckd and replaced the rear brake switch, and ckd the relays. All of the electronics work, just no spark. I have on hand a digital multimeter for testing, what else can be done? The bike was put away running...


----------



## Tinker

Try this site it is one of the best i have found for electrical troubles. Scroll down to trouble shooting 
http://www.giobikes.com/Blogs/technical/The-Definitive-ATV-Starting-Guide/


----------



## Bauman

Start simple kill switch, battery, cables, grounds. Just a start.


----------



## rmax

have you tried a new plug


----------



## Tongass Grizzly

Thank you all for your responses... turns out to be a bum CDI...


----------

